# My Logan Lathe 1875



## TheArsonSmith (Jul 28, 2018)

back in late 2016 I started watching the regular machinist youtubers (AvE, MrPete, Abom79, etc) and decided I really wanted to do that.  then back in Nov 2017I decided I wanted a lathe and a mill.  I started setting search alerts in craigslist and watching for auctions and all that fun stuff when in Feb 2018 this bad boy showed up and I knew I had to have it.  A little bit of dealing and I ended up paying what the original owner (retired hobbyist downsizing) but he threw in a bandsaw and some tooling for a milling machine that I had plans to purchase but hadn't lined one up yet.

I cut my first chips on this lathe finally implementing the skills I've learned over the years prior only by watching the above youtubers.

Well, over the weekend while cutting a shaft for a table saw the motor decided to stop on me.  I pulled it out, grabbed a nearly same size capacitor from another motor sitting in my shop and it would still only hum and pop the breaker.  I found a replacement and it is on order.

That's the store of my Logan 1875 (so far more to come).


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is my first project that was slightly more than just turning my random scrap metal into chips:


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!   Very nice looking lathe you've got there.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Looks like your well on your way to becoming as machine and tool obsessed as the rest of us. Cheers, Mike


----------



## RandyM (Jul 28, 2018)

Gota love buying a machine, plug it in, and start making really cool stuff.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yep that’s neat Logan. Too dang bad those lathes bring a premium price here because I’d would have purchased one instead of my Grizzly G750G


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

